# how much is too much, can i negotiate?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those prices are not unheard of for a puppy with all clearances and a good breeding. The price is far less than a hip surgury.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I thought of that too, I agree. It's just hard to convince my mom to help me out with the money because she thinks it's too much


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in Colorado and got our Goldens both from the same Breeder also from Colorado. I found her through the Mile High Golden Retriever Club in Denver.
We paid 1000.00$ for Bogart and 750.00$ for Cooper. We had Bogart for 6 years before Cooper came to us. Not sure why she gave us a price break. I stay in touch with her send her updates and she has invited me up for training sessions with Bogart doing tracking. 
Fun times.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I only paid 800$ for my boy and his parents had all of their clearances done.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Luv4puppiessk said:


> I found an awesome breeder who does all clearances, watches their puppies from day one, helps crate train them, bathes them at least two times before going home, and mom and dad are champions. They are asking $1900 for a puppy from the litter. Is this too much? Too me it seems kind of steep. Can I negotiate a lower price or is that rude/inappropriate?


I think it is inappropriate to bargain over a puppy, even if you think the breeder is charging too much. 
Is it necessary to bathe puppies at least twice before going to their homes ?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Check with other nice breeders first to get an idea of what the local average is for good healthy responsibly bred puppies who have CH parents and have clearances going back 5 generations. $1900 seems pretty steep to me, but it could be the going rate. 

Where I live, it's generally between $900-1500, with the average being $1200.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One thing you can do, this is not a "negotiation", but you can ask if there is a different price for 'limited' registration. If you plan to neuter your pup and not breed, limited is all you need. It could take a couple hundred off the price. 

That would be a high price for a pup but if it is a top breeding not ridiculous. California does charge more but there are breeders out there who charge a lot, say they have a lot, and in reality and not reputable. Before you make a decision, have one of the "in the know" (not me) people here review your litter. Send someone a PM ask them if they are willing, then send them a link to the site if they are. I am pretty sure people here would help. Going via PM would keep too many opinions at bay and hopefully reduce confusion. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome to negotiate, but you should be aware that many good breeders will be insulted by negotiation tactics. If the breeder titled even one parent personally, there's no way that $1900/pup is anywhere near covering the cost it took to clear, title, and breed those dogs. So understand that the breeder is probably already selling the pups at a loss. That's why you may get a really negative reaction. Many breeders don't think of it as selling dogs as much as placing out dogs for a fee that helps offset the cost of producing the pups.

A great breeder also probably has a waiting list anyway, so there's no motivation to lower prices. If you're a tough negotiator, it's probably easier for the breeder just to move down the list.

So I personally wouldn't recommend it, since you may burn a bridge with your first step in negotiating.

However, $1900 is on the high side. Depending on what kind of dog you want, you may be able to get a pup out of cleared, titled parents for something more like $1200. It'll take more sleuthing, since those little hobby litters often aren't advertised or posted online, but it might be worth it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Negotiating price is a good way to get a boot out the door. Inappropriate when buying a pup.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

prices depend on your region 
everything seems to be more expensive in california and I can tell you here on the east coast in New England and the Northern Atlantic states 1800 seems to be about the going price right now which makes 1900 not that far off. I got a puppy years ago from MN and that pup was a good 300 less than what i would have paid in my own region. 

I do not negotiate puppy prices... and honestly I don't. If someone I didn't know tried to negotiate a puppy price I would suggest to them that I might not be the breeder for them and that they might want to try rescue or another breeder. I am not mean about it but the way it is I am usually in the red so discounting a puppy doesn't happen they are not a used car and i put alot of time and money and almost always have a nice sized waiting list of folks who I told would likely not get a puppy but would be thrilled if I called them and one was available. 

Now I have discounted pups that I co own or have an agreement with the owner about. I have discounted pups for other reason as well. i had a woman who would religiously bring me newspapers and stuff for the pups and in the end we became friends and I discounted her pup. 

You might however ask about rebates for clearances some breeders will give money back for each clearance that you do when you do them and they get hte results


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

With as much as some people pay for a couch or a laptop they'll only use for a few years I'm always surprised they think a well bred puppy costs as much as they do. 

Cost of an 8 week old puppy... this blog says $1,500 is average:

Birnam Wood 

Jen


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Tucker was $500.. a bargain! He has all clearances and has a few champions in his bloodline. I can understand your concern about the price, but like others said I guess it depends on the region and all that.. Tucker's breeder lives in a tiny town in Kansas.. them asking $1900 would have been absurd in my mind. But I am no expert


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Is it a matter of what you can afford? or what you want to pay? If you truly can't afford that you might just say that to the breeder, saying you know the initial vet bills will add to your expense.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

$1900 is within the normal price range in California for a well bred puppy (with generations of health clearances) when both the sire and dam are champions. If only one parent was a finished champion I would expect the price to be a bit lower and if neither parent were finished I would expect it to be a bit lower than that.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

*!!*



K9-Design said:


> Negotiating price is a good way to get a boot out the door. Inappropriate when buying a pup.


What she said!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Negotiating price is a good way to get a boot out the door. Inappropriate when buying a pup.


I'll second that! Totally inappropriate. Reputable breeders put a very large amount of time and money into breedings and it would be an insult to even try to negotiate. They most likely won't even consider selling you one of their pups if you do. A puppy is not a used car. 

PS: While $1900 is on the higher end, it's a drop in the bucket compared to getting a pup from a less than responsible breeder and ending up with endless vet bills and a broken heart.


----------



## erinh1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I live very close to you and was searching for a puppy myself about 2 years ago. I knew what I wanted (a beautiful pet puppy, from specific show lines, generations of clearances, etc.). I didn't contact a lot of people, but found the prices to be about $1500. If you are not comfortable paying $1900 (which does sound on the high end for a pet even in California), I think you should be open to finding another breeder. No negotiating. I'm not understanding the 2 bath thing either--wouldn't be something I would consider to be a big selling point! Good luck on your search, there are lots of reputable breeders in this area. Oh, and I purchased my guy in Oregon for less, but factoring in the airline ticket for me to go get him and return flight home for the two of us---price wasn't the issue. He is a dream dog & exactly what I wanted.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I paid $850 for Gracie. All clearances. She had different ages puppy holders and Both parents are champions.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the great responses! I did not negotiate because i felt it would be wrong any way but i figured i would ask to see what people would say. Remember I am totally new to the breeder thing!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The more time I spend with my breeder & friend, I think puppies should cost $5000+. 

If you found a good breeder who provides clearances and puppies have a good background, you're looking at $146.15/year based on a 13 year expected life span. A bargain! Use this to sell a "good" puppy to your mother!

I remember YEARS ago, when I was 15 years old, my father bought me a black labrador puppy. Tonka was to be the first dog who I trained & showed. She was from an amazing kennel & cost my Dad $700 ( a fortune in 1973). Tonka was worth every cent of that $700. She was a dream in the obedience ring (earned her CD in 3 trials, CDX in 3 trials & her UD in 3 trials) & a wonderful family dog. Thank goodness my Dad was willing to spend his hard-earned $ on not only a puppy but me!

(PS - Tonka is the reason that I do not smoke. When Tonka was about 4 mos old, I had decided to be like the other kids & smoke. Well, one evening as the family were sitting down to the dinner table, Tonka came walking out of my bedroom with a pack of cigarettes in her mouth. She was sooooo proud as she walked right to me!:doh::doh: Well, my father picked up Tonka, removed the cigarettes from her soft mouth, told me to go to the bedroom and followed me with Tonka. He then gave me a choice - Cigarettes or Tonka? You all know my choice! :wavey::wavey


----------

